

Why we use Stripe payment integration for our shopping cart - ruemic
http://www.webpop.com/blog/2013/06/11/why-we-use-stripe-payment-integration-for-our-shopping-cart

======
jeroendesmet
Wise discussion, I think. We're also testing Stripe for planza.com right now.

